# South Bend unit numbers.



## Redirish (Feb 23, 2012)

I recently got the serial number card for my Model A SB. The card was stamped "revised" and showed a bed number B101 instead of B100, Headstock unit OH112 instead of 111, and bed leg numbers OBL101 instead of BL100. Does anyone know what that means? I see that the legs are quite a bit larger than the illustration in my parts manual. OK, I know I'm a nit-picker, but stuff like this bugs me until I get the answer. I've always tried to know everything about any machine I've used.:thinking:


----------

